# AMH Test



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I am wondering if anyone can help me.  My doctor thinks that I might be required to have an AMH blood test prior to egg sharing which will show how well I am likely to respond.  My FSH levels are normal and the doctor said that they were absolutely fine. 
Has anyone had this test? What results am I likely to expect?  I am starting to get a little nervous now as if the results come back bad then obviously IVF is not going to work either by doing it just us or by egg sharing. 

Many thanks


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Nicola

Welcome to egg share.. I didnt have to have a AHM test done.. I only needed a FSH test, I would talk to your clinic to see what they say.... But if your GP is offering it, it might be worth having done... I think there about £60 privatly.. and anything to help you understand how many eggs you are likely to get is helpfull.

I am not to sure about AHM levels.... but here is some FF posts about it....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156602.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156927.0

I think (might be wrong) but the higher the number the better....

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the reply Natalie - much appreciated - I will have  alook at those links now


----------



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Nicksy,

I have just had my AMH levels tested due to my Fsh levels were to high.

I think the cut of for AMH at my hospital is 2.2, i was lead to believe that the levels went like this:

Very low - 0.0 - 2.2
Low fertility - 2.2 -15.7
Satisfactory - 15.7 - 28.6
Optimal fertility - 28.6 - 48.5

But i have still been refused tx myself and told that i need to find a donor.

I wish you all the luck in the world 

Love anita x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry for you results Anita.... Are you going for ED now??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Mekongirl, I am so sorry that you have been refused treatment.   Big hugs to you

xxx


----------

